# Newbie, In yorkshire (leeds)



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Right I'm reece, i have had every pet almost imaginable under the sun. Except mice. i am in the process of sourcing some high quality healthy unusual colouring mice from a accredited breeder. After getting used to them i am hoping to breed them to overtime possible produce new variations etc as a ongoing hobby. Obviously by doing this these will not be exhibit/show mice but will be from quality lines with a good history providing superb temperament and healthy animals in a array of colours and patterns. To start with i will just be getting 2 females to 1 male. I am mostly after a dark point siamese as they are just stunning. At present in terms of rodents i just have 2 female rats which are powder blue and british blue in colour. As i said i have owned near enough everything in the past and so hopefully these should just be an easy addition. If you have any advice, tips etc for me i would be happy to take on board and increase my existing knowledge.

I will set up a website soon to show my current rats and to show off the projects i will be doing!

Look forward to speaking with you all


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome Reece


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome Reece.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------

